# Grouse Scouting-2011



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Took a spin out around the coteau today to check prospects and it is looking good. Lots of cover, water, and saw some birds. One covey of 5 and one of 9 and they'll be good size by opener. I'm really looking forward to this season.

North Dakota has big skies too.

















Enough for one day.


----------



## schlag (Jan 25, 2006)

Our 5 Drahthaars and 1 token white dog are ready to hit the prairie. I just wish I lived close enough to go out and run the dogs before season.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Aug 15, 2010)

Dick,
I was wondering if you got all the rain that the west side of the state received in April, May and June. We had ALOT of rain and this year and it is looking alot slower than last year. I was thinking the rain really took a toll on the nests and chicks. Took the dog out last week and only saw one sharptail, when we expected to see lots.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Lots of rain from thaw through early July here. This might not be representative of the state as a whole but other guys I spoke with are seeing sharptails too. The coteau takes in a big chunk of ground and is rough country so drains off well. I'd expect to see the grouse in the row crops or alfalfa fields.

But I am seeing very few phez and huns in eastern ND. I think the phez were hard hit in this area.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

lots of these tasty birds around here


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Well Mikey, I hope that scouting run of yours was a fluke, I was really looking forward to some early season sharpies for a change. I am getting good sage grouse reports down here from my spies. The only scouting I have got done was for doves. I just picked up my Suzuki Samurai and will be working hard to get it converted to a hunting rig quickly, won't have much scouting time now. I am glad that I have folks feeding me info! When I get the sammi built we will have go up in the mountains for blue grouse if the sharpies don't look good.


----------

